# My first restoration



## shtuk (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey all,

Despite not really have a yard to use it in/on yet, I have been yerning for a tractor for some time- everyone needs a tractor, right?). I do alot of snow removal around my neighbourhood and thought it would be nice to have a dedicated snowblower as apposed to getting a blower for my quad and switching from blade to blower all the time. So, last weekend I happened upon my first tractor. Its a sears GT18 model # 502.607300. The guy was asking 500 with a rototiller (in really rough shape). After checking the engines compression, it turned out to be running on one cylinder, so I offered him 50 bucks w/o the tiller and he took it! the short story on the engine is a valve seat came loose and was interfering with the exhaust valve. So $45 for an oversized valve seat and a little cleaning and it'll be good as new, ready for the body work.

I plan to sandblast the body, frame, and wheels and paint frame and wheels black and the body Arctic Cat lime green to match my ATV. Then to find a blower. I will probably just buy a new 40-48" bercomac unless I can find a good used one before the snow flies. After the body work is done lug tires on all four corners (16-6.5-8 front & 23-8.5-12 rear) and it'll be ready for snow. 

over winter I'd like to make a electric actuated 3pt hitch for it aswell. the cylinder will fit nicely between the rear tire and frame to keep it out of the way. 

If anyone here has or has seen this tractor, or possible its america sibling, apparently mine is a Canadian only model, please post model info. I'd like to get a manual for this tractor aswell.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like the first thing you should invest in, is a heated steering wheel. Sounds like fun. Good luck


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Indeed! You need to put some LEDs behind that grill! Keep us posted on the latest developments!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I rebuilt my 86 GTII - has a 18HP opposed twin horizontal - things a beast! Pretty much everything weighs a ton on it - including the trans. I had mine stripped down to the frame and front axle , cleaned the rust off and repainted the whole thing - i used a orbital sander on the sheetmetal to smooth it out and get rid of the decals.

It came out nicely, altho im not happy with the paint on the sheetmetal , eventually i plan on using my HVLP gun and repaint it ( paint now is rattle can) - its good enough for now.


----------

